# Pen Assembly Press



## avbill (Feb 20, 2008)

I started out with buying a â€˜Press Screwâ€™ Lee Valley and Rockler has one in their catalogs.  Every thing else were scrap wood from other projects. Cut 2 end pieces  4.5 x  4 x 1.   I dodoed a Â¾ for the base.  That wood is Â¾  MDF cut to 10â€ long.   The length looks as if I need to cut it back to 7..5  inches  I have only Â½â€ threads on the press    as I assembled a slim line.  At the left side and end, I drill hole so the press tread could go through. 11/16â€ hole.  I mounted the bracket to the outside.  With another piece of scrap wood, I cut a 4.5 x 1.5 and mounted that piece to the other end of the Press screw. Centering it .  This block of wood depth was designed so the base of the wood slides on the floor /base of vise.  I took more, wood and created a gliding post on each side of vise. So the press block runs smoothly cross the vise.  I had have to go buy a screw bolt  what was longer than Â¾â€ so I could tighten the screw block to the shaft of the press.  I screwed the end blocks to the base of the vise together.   


Close-up 





Full view







Bill Daniels []


----------



## R2 (Feb 21, 2008)

That is very nifty and inexpensive solution Bill.[^]
If I didn't have my Zylus I would make one of those.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks good Bill, you done a lovely job in making it![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice job.  Smart idea.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice press, Bill. Not being as "handy" as you, I bought a 5 inch drill press vise from Grizzly to assemble my pens.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 21, 2008)

Innovative solution, Bill.[^]


----------



## Dario (Feb 21, 2008)

Nicely done but could be "slow" compared to other means.  I use an arbor punch (works like a drill press) and is very quick.  Before that, I used a wood clamp to assemble my pens


----------



## avbill (Feb 21, 2008)

I do agree with you  Dario  its a little slow.  BUT  I have a heavy hand  and not knowing my strength I push the twist  mechanism in too far all the time so this was my solve. 

bill Daniels []


----------



## spin613 (Feb 21, 2008)

it beats paying $40 for the pen press from WoodCraft


----------



## palmermethod (Feb 21, 2008)

You will also need a "light touch" since that screw applies a lot of pressure. Cool idea! So what if it's slow. Wife say's I am too.


----------



## badger (Feb 21, 2008)

I use my bench vise, with a couple pieces of bamboo with magnetic strips glued to them on the jaws.  It works, but I have to be careful not to over pressure.

You're press looks great!  I used a screw like that for building a block printing press.  Very versatile screw.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> That is very nifty and inexpensive solution Bill.[^]
> If I didn't have my Zylus I would make one of those.



Nice concept and well executed; but not so inexpensive.  That screw costs $18.40 and with shipping will probably be around $25.


----------



## PenPal (Feb 22, 2008)

Bill,
Real keen solution,one help for me was to buy a tapered reamer from Super Cheap etc that matches the taper of the pen tip,this shares the pressing over a larger area.This means drilling a hole where the tip goes then reaming to shape. Then a recess where the top part fits to make it quick to locate,amazing how small mods make the task fly,then a spacing block to give the depth for the winding mech.
I use a bearing press but if you do not make a lot your device does the job well.
From Downunder  Peter.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 22, 2008)

Try using it in the vertical position. Holding the parts together is easier FOR ME vertically.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 22, 2008)

> a heavy hand  and not knowing my strength I push the twist  mechanism in too far all the time so this was my solve.
> 
> bill Daniels []



To keep from over pushing the transmissions on 7mm pens, make a block of wood the proper length, about 3 15/16" long(mine is 3.95) and use as a guide. Works every time on slim line and 7mm Euro's. Been using one for years.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice job on the press.  Tried one similar without the screw.  I bought the pen press from either Woodcraft or PSI.. after two pens I sent it back.. I had trouble with alignment when the pen was horizontal... like Dario, I use an arbor press from HF.. fast, not too expensive and everything is vertical and I can control the pressure much easier.


----------



## spin613 (Feb 24, 2008)

i use the Z-vise, an aluminum benchtop clamping system by Zyliss, equipped with plastic jaw covers. it was a couple hunded dollars, and definatly worth it. it has many uses for a general woodworker, but using it for pen assembally is wonderfull. it has a quick release and very fast. i recomend it for those who have it in there budget.[]


----------



## spin613 (Feb 24, 2008)

i use the Z-vise, an aluminum benchtop clamping system by Zyliss, equipped with plastic jaw covers. it was a couple hunded dollars, and definatly worth it. it has many uses for a general woodworker, but using it for pen assembally is wonderfull. it has a quick release and very fast. i recomend it for those who have it in there budget.[]


----------



## sdemars (Jun 11, 2008)

If you go to ENCO, www.use-enco.com -  They have a (1) TON Arbor Press on sale for $28.00. If your total order is over $50.00 you get free shipping. So I ordered the below. This way I get an ARBOR PRESS & a very nice cushioned anti-fatigue mat to go in front of my lathe for $52.54.

To get the free shipping you have to give the phone operator this code - WBJP8 

Below you can see exactly what I ordered . . . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Model No. Description Qty. Price Tax Ext. Price 
  805-1010  1 TON ARBOR PRESS IMPORT SINGLE LEVER TYPE  1  $28.95      
  CR510-1368  1/2"X2'X3' BLK/YLW DIAMOND SOF-TRED MAT   1  $23.59      

                                                 Sub Total $52.54  
                                              Shipping FREE ! ! ! on 60+ pounds is a deal . . .


----------



## gatornut (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my "pen press". It's a potato wedger that I bought at a thrift store for $10.00. I glued a piece of masonite to a piece of plywood and mounted it where the blade would have been attached and also mounted another piece of masonite onto the "pusher" and Bingo a great pen press. You can buy the wedgers new at Northern Tool for about $40.00. About 50 times as sturdy as the real pen presses sold by PSI and everyone else.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 12, 2008)

Great use of left over wood.
I like the look of it.


----------



## wm460 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great press,  Bill


----------



## randyrls (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spin613_
> 
> i use the Z-vise,




The Zyliss is a beautiful piece of engineering...

I always think "What else can I use this tool for?" before buying a tool.  I want the tool to do more than one task.  My pen press is a wood vise with a quick adjust.  Wood jaws.


----------

